# Hi :) New APS member



## Herpetology (Jan 8, 2019)

hello Everyone!

I’m new to APS but not new to reptiles, I have been volunteering at 2 zoos in Sydney for just over 2 years and currently own 4 snakes! My goal is to have a full time position as a zookeeper or working with reptiles 
I currently own
A 2yo albino darwin
A 6yo Coastal carpet python who I have had since 6mths old


And my 2 newest additions are an A grade Hypo Bredli breeding pair! Yet to be named ( I have some stupid ideas thought up already!)
I would love to get some monitors one day

The male is the one up high and female is on the floor, in seperate enclosures of course! They have dulled down a bit due to age (they were bright red as youngins), but they are still definitely stunning animals


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and good luck reaching your goals!


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 8, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Welcome to the forum and good luck reaching your goals!


Thank you!
[doublepost=1546922307,1546918251][/doublepost]Here is the female with some natural lighting into her enclosure!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum,nice ambition BTW. Have you started formal training yet?


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 8, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Welcome to the forum,nice ambition BTW. Have you started formal training yet?


Formal training as in?

I do husbandry and stuff for a lot of reptiles at one work place  but only the ones we are allowed to, there’s stuff like scrub pythons and Vens that are keepers only or must be supervised by divisional supervisor


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2019)

Who you know is more important than what you know in this game. You need to know your stuff, but without knowing the right people, all the knowledge, skills and qualifications will get you nowhere. Volunteering at the zoos is probably a really good start, you'll make plenty of contacts that way. Chatting to people on forums like this is also good and don't be shy to send people messages introducing yourself and having a chat if they seem like people worth having as contacts  Over time more and more it is also important to have formal qualifications. That wasn't the case not so long ago but it is now.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 8, 2019)

I have Finished my Certificate 3 in captive animals and Cert 2 Animal studies - Looking at doing vet Nursing course


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 8, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> I have Finished my Certificate 3 in captive animals and Cert 2 Animal studies - Looking at doing vet Nursing course


AWESOME! I’ve done certificate 3 CA and AS, I’m looking to do some field trip herp work


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Herptology said:


> AWESOME! I’ve done certificate 3 CA and AS, I’m looking to do some field trip herp work


this is what I was asking,I don't know all the certificate names but know you need them to get a job.You wont get any employment without certificates, even receptionists at Vets need them.Volunteering is a great way to start, my son volunteered at reptile parks when he was in Darwin and has done a little training through wires and is about to start at Taronga for his cert 2


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 8, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> this is what I was asking,I don't know all the certificate names but know you need them to get a job.You wont get any employment without certificates, even receptionists at Vets need them.Volunteering is a great way to start, my son volunteered at reptile parks when he was in Darwin and has done a little training through wires and is about to start at Taronga for his cert 2


Hehe... i did my Cert 2/3 at Taronga before moving to VIC, with Peta Clarke as my "teacher" 
Made some awesome friends and connections and the stuff i learned was amazing 

Cert 3 Class lessons were a bit of a drag (i'm more of a doer, not a writer), but the practical work was ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!


----------

